# 

## Puszka

Potrzebuje zrobic sufit podwieszany który bedzie sie skladal z 2 poziomów (jak na rysunku)

Moze ktos widział gdzies instrukcjie jak taki sufit zrobić. A może wy macie jakieś doświadczenie.

Mam pojęcie teoretyczne i praktyczne o suficie podwieszanym (profile ułożone w kratownice dwupoziomową)



http://s4.zapodaj.net/52639046.bmp.html

----------


## retrofood

twój obrazek nie chce się otworzyć, ale sufity dwupoziomowe robią nawet średnio inteligentni monterzy g/k. I nie powinno byc żadnych problemów z montażem.
najpierw nalezy wykonać konstrukcję zwykłego sufitu podwieszonego, tego o poziomie "wewnątrz", z tym, że elementy konstrukcyjne muszą być po granicy z tym opuszczonym na poziom 2. Potem przyszywa się skrajny gkarton i przez niego dokręca konstrukcje tego obniżonego, brzegowego. A przy oknie jeszcze można zrobić wnękę na karnisz do podwieszenia, coby go widać nie było.

----------


## pelsona

Sufity podwieszane w biurach.... tak
natomiast w domach mieszkalnych to wg mnie nieporozumienie, tylko siedlisko kurzu i nic więcej.
To tylko tak na marginesie  :Wink2:  
pzdr

----------


## retrofood

> Sufity podwieszane w biurach.... tak
> natomiast w domach mieszkalnych to wg mnie nieporozumienie, tylko siedlisko kurzu i nic więcej.
> To tylko tak na marginesie  
> pzdr


a skąd tam kurz, jesli to jest szczelne?
przy starych wysokich pomieszczeniach, w dodatku z wątpliwej urody sufitem przecież nie ma lepszego wyjścia. Robiliśmy takie w starym budownictwie.

----------


## pelsona

kurz po latach zawsze się zbiera wystarczy zajrzeć.
Dla ukrycia instalacji wszelakich i wkomponowania oświetlenia, zgoda.
W domu wygląda to zbyt biurowo.
pzdr

----------


## retrofood

> kurz po latach zawsze się zbiera wystarczy zajrzeć.
> Dla ukrycia instalacji wszelakich i wkomponowania oświetlenia, zgoda.
> W domu wygląda to zbyt biurowo.
> pzdr


alez w domu nie robi się armstronga, tylko zwykły pełny sufit!!! i nikt nawet nie wie, że on wisi...

----------


## Puszka

Mi link otwiera się bez problemu.

chce zrobić sufit w 2 poziomach żeby w poziomie niższym ukryć rure od DGP i nie widze problemu z kurzeniem gdyż sufit bedzie jednolity

----------


## radek_sziwa

Pomysł fajny, sam taki planuje. Można fajnie ukryć np. LED'y. Zrobić coś takiego ale na mniejszą skalę:





Po odpwiednim zaprogramowaniu można uzyskać dowolny kolor, zmieniać je w ciągu dnia etc.

----------


## odaro

> Pomysł fajny, sam taki planuje. Można fajnie ukryć np. LED'y. Zrobić coś takiego ale na mniejszą skalę:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Po odpwiednim zaprogramowaniu można uzyskać dowolny kolor, zmieniać je w ciągu dnia etc.


A cena za takie LED Cię jeszcze nie wystraszyła   :smile:

----------


## Puszka

Jakie dajecie płyty na sufit
9,5mm czy 12,5 mm???

----------


## Endriuszka

> Napisał radek_sziwa
> 
> Pomysł fajny, sam taki planuje. Można fajnie ukryć np. LED'y. Zrobić coś takiego ale na mniejszą skalę:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Po odpwiednim zaprogramowaniu można uzyskać dowolny kolor, zmieniać je w ciągu dnia etc.
> ...


fajnie to wyglada ciekawe ile take ledy kosztuja ??? 
napewno pod jakis sterownik trzeba byłoby podpiac zeby to zmieniac na ine kolory albo miec efekt multikolor  :smile:

----------


## radek_sziwa

Tak jak pisalem, po zaprogramowaniu mozna miec cokolwiek, pelna dowolnosc kolorow, zmiany w czasie, przejscia z jednego koloru w drugi etc. Koszty...... 3 poziomy, 411 sztuk + kontrolery etc. 17tys euro. Na salon w domu wystarczy kilkanascie sztuk + 1 kontroler, jakies 1000 euro. Kilka fotek efektu koncowego:

----------


## retrofood

> Jakie dajecie płyty na sufit
> 9,5mm czy 12,5 mm???


12,5

----------


## Killer_su

> Napisał odaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał radek_sziwa
> 
> ...


Jaki sterownik??!! Jakie koszty??!!
Nie róbcie scen:
http://allegro.pl/item467390982_diod...t_7_00_zl.html

A z powodzeniem można znaleźć taniej.

----------


## Aedifico

Robiłem 5 poziomowy z lustrzanym odbiciem na posadzce tj.terakocie. Problemów nie było może poza kręceniem inwestora co do kosztów.

----------


## radek_sziwa

> Jaki sterownik??!! Jakie koszty??!!
> Nie róbcie scen:
> http://allegro.pl/item467390982_diod...t_7_00_zl.html
> 
> A z powodzeniem można znaleźć taniej.


Ja mowilem o czyms takim: 

http://www.colorkinetics.com/ls/rgb/cove_ql/

Nie jestem specem ale wydaje mi sie ze to jest "ciut" lepsze od tego worka diod z allegro w wersji "zrob to sam".

----------


## coulignon

> Robiłem 5 poziomowy z lustrzanym odbiciem na posadzce tj.terakocie. Problemów nie było może poza kręceniem inwestora co do kosztów.


Ty kręciłeś inwestorowi czy inwestor kręcił Ciebie??  :Lol:

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał Aedifico
> 
> Robiłem 5 poziomowy z lustrzanym odbiciem na posadzce tj.terakocie. Problemów nie było może poza kręceniem inwestora co do kosztów.
> 
> 
> Ty kręciłeś inwestorowi czy inwestor kręcił Ciebie??


Inwestor chciałby sufit wielopoziomowy za cenę  jednopoziomowego. Tak to sue mu nie udało niestety dla niego.  :Wink2:

----------


## Killer_su

> Napisał Killer_su
> 
> Jaki sterownik??!! Jakie koszty??!!
> Nie róbcie scen:
> http://allegro.pl/item467390982_diod...t_7_00_zl.html
> 
> A z powodzeniem można znaleźć taniej.
> 
> 
> ...


A co za różnica? Prawdopodobnie diody tak w jednym jak i w drugim pochodzą z tej samej fabryki.
No jest różnica... Na pewno cena (wiesz ile te lampki kanadyjskie kosztują, bo na www nie podają ceny) i czas potrzebny na złożenie wersji zrób to sam.
Zapewniam, że jeżeli masz czas, ochotę i elementarną umiejętność posługiwania się narzędziami to efekt będzie taki sam jak nie lepszy ponieważ zrobisz dokładnie to co chcesz.
No i o satysfakcji mogę już nie pisać bo to samo przez się   :Lol: 
Ale z drugiej strony gdy masz niebotyczne nadwyżki finansowe po budowie to nie  ma się co szczypać i trzeba brać gotowca.  :cool:

----------


## bitter

Podepnę się pod temat. Czy ktoś wie jak wykonać ruszt dla sufitu "schodkowego"? Chodzi o taki sufit, który obiega dookoła pokój na styku ściany i sufitu. Ma dwa poziomy tworząc taki "schodek". Poziom przy ścianie jest bardziej oddalony od sufitu, a ten dalej od ściany jest blizej sufitu. Do tego w tej grubszej (pierwszej) części musi iść rura od wentylacji, więc nie można zrobić najpierw sufitu "chudszego" i do niego dokręcić ten co ma wisieć dalej od sufitu. Niestety nie mam zdjecia takiego więc moze nie wszystko jest zrozumiałe. 

 I drugie pytanie czy taka konstrukcja jak na załączonym zdjęciu poniżej zda egzamin przy suficie obniżonym tylko o 7cm? Jeżeli nie to jak to zrobić?

----------

